# New Color and New Trim Pkg.



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Pyrite Silver with the R-Line "Black" Trim:

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMWubkV07AKZI-tEPebCNd0XOCsmUN_c_v7sP9U

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNNAIXUUmfUjuAwk3l_B5ZfXlDIxb1_ikss4Mxf

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipN3QDJ05pMAh5CLrVWz1cpFwAWv4t4JnPLGUvfn


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds good, but the link does not work.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

^ looks like a R-line with black wheels, roof rails, and side mirrors


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Antimatter said:


> Sounds good, but the link does not work.


Link probably doesn't work cause it's part of the private Atlas facebook group. Here's a screenshot:









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

knedrgr said:


> ^ looks like a R-line with black wheels, roof rails, and side mirrors


Black rocker and rear bumper trim as well.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Was this photo taken at a dealership in the US? I love the color but it's nowhere to be found on the VW website.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

KurtK said:


> Was this photo taken at a dealership in the US? I love the color but it's nowhere to be found on the VW website.


Based on the front plate's shape, I would say it's a US dealer.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Still can't believe VW even thinked of making R-Line Tigs with those headlights.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

KurtK said:


> Was this photo taken at a dealership in the US? I love the color but it's nowhere to be found on the VW website.


I was looking in the other thread about the SEL's getting the Jetta digital dash and found this link:

http://www.foxvalleyvw.com/new/Volkswagen/2019-Volkswagen-Tiguan-9d824aae0a0e0adf0bac9faf78a81060.htm


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

mynewtiguan said:


> I was looking in the other thread about the SEL's getting the Jetta digital dash and found this link:
> 
> http://www.foxvalleyvw.com/new/Volkswagen/2019-Volkswagen-Tiguan-9d824aae0a0e0adf0bac9faf78a81060.htm



Thank you mynewtiguan - I was going to post this link as well. Apparently this is the first Pyrite Silver in Illinois.....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

knedrgr said:


> Based on the front plate's shape, I would say it's a US dealer.


So, what shape plate do they use in Canada?


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

VW is really poor about updating its U.S. website and configurator. I just visited the Canadian site and Pyrite silver is listed on the color options. I did not see a special black-R-Line package but the all of the trim levels are different in Canada vs. the U.S. market so maybe it will be exclusive down here.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KurtK said:


> VW is really poor about updating its U.S. website and configurator. I just visited the Canadian site and Pyrite silver is listed on the color options. I did not see a special black-R-Line package but the all of the trim levels are different in Canada vs. the U.S. market so maybe it will be exclusive down here.


So tell us, how is VW any different than any other make on the updating of their websites?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KurtK said:


> VW is really poor about updating its U.S. website and configurator. I just visited the Canadian site and Pyrite silver is listed on the color options. I did not see a special black-R-Line package but the all of the trim levels are different in Canada vs. the U.S. market so maybe it will be exclusive down here.


It's the "SEL R-line Jet-Black" trim, new for 2019:
https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinspire.com/emichvw/uploads/2018/11/2019_VW_Tiguan_Order_Guide.pdf

I don't see the Pyrite Silver listed as a color though


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying and including the guide!


----------



## Northernont2019 (Feb 3, 2019)

*Nice Color*

Was at the local WW dealer here today and they have a Highline which is top model here in Canada in the new Pyrite Silver. Beautiful color!!! I think for 2019 it is the nicest color option on the Tiguan.


----------

